# Alfa romeo watch



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful - available in blue or black?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

rhst1 said:


> Beautiful - available in blue or black?


Thanks !

Yes, in black :









New Alfa Romeo Automatic mechanical auto men watch 156 en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 05-nov.-10 03:59:10 Paris)


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty good looking automotive brand~Cheers!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Pretty good looking automotive brand~Cheers!


Thanks Beau 

The watch has to match the car, right ? ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*RVC rally bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Rvc rally bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*On rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Alfa romeo • Polished bracelet*





































Outside&#8230;


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Alfa romeo • Polished bracelet*

The Alfa returns! I look forward to seeing it again in a different guise, maybe before 2015? ;-)

I miss my Alfa GT V6 - my cars since drive a little better, but that sound was just wonderful......


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Alfa romeo • Polished bracelet*



catlike said:


> The Alfa returns! I look forward to seeing it again in a different guise, maybe before 2015? ;-)
> 
> I miss my Alfa GT V6 - my cars since drive a little better, but that sound was just wonderful......


I haven't been wearing that one for quite a long time indeed ;-)

Believe it or not, I've been driving Alfas since 1992, and only TWO cars :

A 1984 "Sprint" _coupé_, from 1992 to 2001, and a _156_ since then.

Excellent cars, really :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Alfa Romeo watch • 'Gold' leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Alfa Romeo watch • "Italian" fabric strap*

It seemed _appropriate_ b-)




































































































NEW Arrivals Nato 20mm Nylon Military Army Gift Watches Straps Wristwatch Band | eBay


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Alfa Romeo watch • "Italian" fabric strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*"Alfa Romeo" watch • 'Italian' nylon strap*


----------



## bukintosalesone (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Alfa romeo • Polished bracelet*

was wondering about it, when I had Alfa


----------

